# Clever



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never having had any much to do with brewed, I thought I liked the uncomplicated approach the Clever took. All I did was wet the filter, stick to coffee in, pour the water on, put the lid on, wait 3 minutes or so, and cant. Now, the first part pours through quite quickly, then slows down to a drip. But, if you look at the sides of the filter, a lot of coffee is stuck there meaning it is not adding anything to the process once the liquid drops below that line. What am I doing wrong!

  

By the way, it was Jampit and tasted quite nice. Looking at a Sweet Marias Youtube video, they suggest grinding a lot finer for a dripper. Is that right?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Stir the grinds carefully just after you stop pouring water in to stop them sticking to the side.

Use low temp, 85-90 or so.

Don't let the last 2cm of water into your cup, cut it off.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I get this all time on my V60, have always left but will try a stir next time.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing too brutal, those bamboo stirrers are perfect just a quick skim round the edge to get everything evenly wet and not stuck to the edges.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's normal for the drain to slow after a point as you have less weight acting on the bed. Is draw down taking more than 3-4mins?

If you leave it to steep for 3mins, I wouldn't be too concerned about grinds stuck to the filter, the majority of the extraction has taken place before you draw down, good idea to stir just at the surface (as noted) to wash the sides clean, but also maybe grind a bit finer, the grinds will sink quicker...maybe give them a pat down after 1-2mins if keeping to a coarse grind?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Don't let the last 2cm of water into your cup, cut it off.


Why not? Is this the same idea as not fully plunging the aeropress?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It shouldn't make a big difference, as an immersion brew the TDS will be more even from top to bottom, unlike a drip brew. But that last bit in the brewer may contain a higher proportion of floating oils which could make it taste more bitter if tasted whilst still in the brewer, but usually the grounds bed will catch this and even if the last bit doesn't taste quite as good as the first & middle, it shouldn't have a big impact on the cup. I've dipstick tested a few as they drain and unless you're doing a straight drip brew, or staged pour & drain, I wouldn't fret over it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Step21 said:


> Why not? Is this the same idea as not fully plunging the aeropress?


Yes, the last bit contains bitters. collect it in a separate cup and try it!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Yes, the last bit contains bitters. collect it in a separate cup and try it!


I do, every time I brew a Clever at my parents house (at least once, maybe twice a week) I always have the last cup.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Yes, the last bit contains bitters. collect it in a separate cup and try it!


TBH i haven't noticed much in the way of bitterness from the last few drips that collect in another cup after the brew is drawn down. Some of the coffees i've been brewing recently are very sweet after a long immersion even if these bitters are in.

What i do notice is that the first couple of sips (no stirring) can taste a bit different to the rest - is this flavour from the oils sitting on the top? I usually get a more intense sweet flavour - e.g. treacle or honeycomb (depends on the bean obviously) which seems more evident at the start. These flavours are still there but they tend to marry in with any acidity through the rest of the cup.

I suppose what i'm asking is whether a properly brewed cup should taste identical from first to last?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Step21 said:


> I suppose what i'm asking is whether a properly brewed cup should taste identical from first to last?


Do you mean the taste when the brewing has stopped?

Or

Do you mean the component parts of the brew (first few seconds vs middle vs end of brew)

The taste may change as the brew cools

The component parts will taste different if you collect them into different cups to taste


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes when the brewing has stopped - not the individual components.

I prefer to drink at a cooler temp (prob around 60C - must actually measure it though) as the flavours seem better.

I'm not getting bitter or sour flavours so i was assuming that my extractions are within acceptable bounds. Just wondered if a properly extracted brew should give the overall cup an identical flavour throughout.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, there is likely to be a slight difference in taste in every cup


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

And as Glenn touched on the flavours will change as it becomes cooler, should become a lot more tasty.


----------

